# New Sig 250



## celticpiping (Dec 6, 2012)

Should have my new P250 full frame .40 tomorrow or Ths...

lookin fwd to shooting


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Pics are mandatory!! :mrgreen:


----------



## celticpiping (Dec 6, 2012)

well, ok
I can do that...


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Absolutely necessary or it didn't happen.....


----------



## celticpiping (Dec 6, 2012)

hah!
crackin me up

loooks like maybe friday night be4 I'll be able to lay my hands on it..
unless I can finagle work like crazy tomorrow...


----------



## celticpiping (Dec 6, 2012)

here she is!


----------



## Skarrde (Oct 14, 2012)

Sweet.


----------

